# Ringneck and Pigeon?



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi all! I know it's been forever and a half since I've been here. My boy, Ozzy, is single (his mate, Diva, was taken by a Hawk several months ago). Since then he is an inside only pigeon, and has become a great companion. I've been offered a female Ringneck dove, and wondered if (after quarantine), could they reside together? Thanks in advance!


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

i always read that no, pigeon is bigger and can seriously boss a dove around, but a guy i went to visit had cockatiels, parakeets, doves, and pigeons all in the same loft


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh nice  I have the Ringneck already (was a teen girl who has had her a while, and sadly was forced to give her up). She's in the living room and a sweetheart. After quarantine, we will do some intros and see how it goes. If Ozzy is too pushy, then we will keep them in their own homes, but in the same room (communal flight space, lol). Thank you!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

In the book _Origins and Excursions in Pigeon Genetics_, WF Hollander mentions the progeny of RingneckXPigeon hybrids. He doesn't discuss them in great detail, but they are mentioned at least. From this one may infer that the two breeds are so closely related that they may not only be successfully co-habbed, but mated.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh wow. Hmm, then I will keep my eyes out if they do end up living together. I wouldn't mind babies down the line (aka when we finally move into a house), but she is 6 now (not sure if that is old or not), and don't want her stressed out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Be very, very watchful and careful when putting a ringneck dove with a pigeon. The pigeon is so much larger and stronger that you can have a real problem to the point of a dead dove .. killed by the pigeon. There is not always aggression, but you need to be really, really careful doing this .. preferably, you DON'T do this.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If it was a male dove and a pigeon hen, I would say they could be a pair..but with a male pigeon they can be pretty forceful with driving to the nest and such, which would be too much for a ring neck dove... they may be good company for each other though.. from across the room..


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

I was just explaining to my hubby (who just woke up and found a new bird in the house, lol). So that is fine, I would actually eventually like to get a budgie or two again, but we will see (that's down the road).


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Be very, very watchful and careful when putting a ringneck dove with a pigeon. The pigeon is so much larger and stronger that you can have a real problem to the point of a dead dove .. killed by the pigeon. There is not always aggression, but you need to be really, really careful doing this .. preferably, you DON'T do this.
> 
> Terry


I agree with Terry...be very careful...be very watchful. A few years ago... when I had pigeons...I kept my Fantail Pigeons in with my Ringneck Doves. They all got along fine. I had one male Fantail pair up with a Rosy Ringneck. She laid infertile eggs and they would take turn sitting on them. I felt bad because they never hatched any babies...so I gave them a fertile egg...from another pair of Ringnecks to hatch. The baby hatched and the Fantail Pigeon and Ringneck Dove both reared it together. I don't know if this is very common or if it is unusual...but this is what I experienced. It may work for you...or it may not. All birds are different. Some may be aggressive towards doves...some may not. If you choose to let them be together...please, please, please keep an eye on them. It doesn't take much for the pigeon to hurt the dove...or to kill it. The whole point is knowing by watching and learning their behavior.

Dawn


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Dawn. Hubby and I discussed it and decided to keep them apart. Ozzy is getting aggressive with us again, so I think it will soon be time to find him a home with other pigeons. I'd like to eventually pick out another female or two doves, as I am simply blown away by their tameness and gentle nature


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I had my pigeons nearly kill a dove that escaped his cage and I was unable to immediately catch. The dove survived but let me tell you, it was a blood bath.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh no Charis  The more I read about doves and the more I handle Teani, I know that she is the right bird pet for us. She doesn't bite, scream or peck us. I will be looking for more doves sooner than later, lol. I do have someone with a flock and aviary who is interested in Ozzy. I may give her a call and find out if she is still interested


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Birmingham Roller in with two of my male Ringnecks - The doves are about the same size (may be a ECD hybrids), there is some pecking and Pigeon vooing every now and then, but generally they get along. I have a Homer that is HUGE compared to the doves and would never put a dove in with him/her. The Roller was being picked on by the Homer so he moved in with the doves because I was afraid the Homer would injure him. 
It all depends on birds personality/attitude.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

We've decided not to introduce them, as Ozzy is rather cranky these days. We are looking for an avian home for him (one with experienced pigeon keepers and an aviary). I think he'd be happier having room to fly all the time and a mate to keep him busy


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Okies, I have a couple of questions for you all  About Ringnecks  What is the average lifespan? I've heard everything from 5 years to 25 years  Also, I've noticed Teani has started to groom me when she is with me (like she does to herself, preening), and is now allowing me to pet her heard and scritch her neck. She seems a lot more comfortable with me and is always happy to cuddle with me. Is she formally bonding with me? Lastly, what does it mean when she laughs? It usually happens when she nearly falls off a ledge or a perch.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure about her bonding, but it sounds like it to me.. I have read the laugh can be a warning or just being bossy.. but who really knows but them.. sorry not much help Iam I..lol..


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL, thank you SW


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

TwinTails said:


> Okies, I have a couple of questions for you all  About Ringnecks  What is the average lifespan? I've heard everything from 5 years to 25 years  Also, I've noticed Teani has started to groom me when she is with me (like she does to herself, preening), and is now allowing me to pet her heard and scritch her neck. She seems a lot more comfortable with me and is always happy to cuddle with me. Is she formally bonding with me? Lastly, what does it mean when she laughs? It usually happens when she nearly falls off a ledge or a perch.


The average life span of a Ringneck Dove is 15 years...but they may live well into their 20's. Teani is definitely bonding with you and sees you as her mate. Ringnecks will do the laughing call immediately after they mate...greeting each other...when they land on a perch...or laugh just for the heck of it! 

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

It depends on the care. I have had Edel since 2000, so thats about 10 years now, she is still producing eggs and youngsters! You can't tell how old she is by looking at her since she looks, and acts, the same (if not better) as the 2-year-olds. Edel was a full grown adult when I got her, but acquired from a pet store I don't really know her true age. 

I have another 'geriatric' dove (G.T.) that I acquired. He looked a bit 'weathered' when I got him; missing some toes, and was spotty with his plumage, but since he has been with me his feathers have filled in and smoothed out, so much so that the previous owner didn't recognize him! He may be 9-15 years old, but the prior owner didn't remeber when she got him. 
I really like closed banding to know how old the bird is. 

PS, G.T. is the proud father of the newly hatched little Flux dove (she is so cute). 

The laughing often frightens my friends who visit. They ask "is someone else here?" No, that was a Dove. "What?" They never believe me, and a few have gone over to the Doves to listen to make sure the noise was from them. Then they ask "What's so funny?" If you are used to a Pigeons "Voo" a dove's "Coo" and giggle/laugh is very different!


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you  Teani actually started bringing me twigs, string, etc last night, so we spent an hour together and built a 'nest' in a small plastic container. I popped it into her house last night, though she didn't want to go to bed just yet, lol. She's doing so well and is so unbelievably friendly! I'm used to Ozzy who doesn't want anything to do with me, lol.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

oh that's too cute!


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a question about coloring? I've noticed Teani is a peachy color, but not a bright peach, more of a rosy peach color, with loads of white in he wings and tail. I've been looking over the photos on various websites, but none quite match her. Does anyone have any idea of what color she'd be called?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

She could be a 'peach' - I have a peach, she is a very light peach color with a gray neck ring. You could have an 'orange', they are not bright like an orange fruit; I had a Tangerine that looked bright orange in contrast to his purple chest.
Check here for colors:
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckcolorlist.html

I just looked at your photos and Teani looks like a lovely Blond, also sometimes called Fawn or Dilute.
Look at my photo album, you can see one with three doves (Truffles, Edel & Latte) a Blond, a White & an Ivory, you can see the color difference.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Jeannine! I thought she was blond, but a bit difficult to tell from photos online  She's kind of like mid way between the blond here: http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/blond.jpg and the rosy: http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/rosy.jpg

She is lighter than the blond, more peachy color, and not as red as the rosy. That's why it was so hard for me to tell, lol.

Regardless of her color, I love her <3<3<3 She's a doll and I am blessed to have her in my life


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

It is hard to get a good color representation in photos; and hard to compare to the real thing. I have a Blond that some days I think she looks Rosy, and other days looks more brown...and I have Blond's that look more gray than others.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Exactly  They are all so lovely whatever color they are <3


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Twin Tails,
First of all - I'm glad you decided to keep your dove and pigeon separate. It really is for the best, for all of the reasons others stated.

A single dove can be a wonderful companion bird. They really do bond with their humans, and can be quite happy. It sounds like your little girl is bonding with you. I've got a small aviary of doves and have learned a few things about their (thoroughly delightful) habits...

If you do decide to find your female a mate, there are a couple of things to be aware of. First is that the males can be pretty loud. They have the same "laugh" as the female, but also a noisy "bow-coo" that some people love and some find irritating. They will make this sound even after dark at times. Just something to be aware of. (it is not as grating as the "scream" that some types of birds make, but still pretty loud. much louder than a pigeon.)

Second is that once a dove bonds with another dove, they will be much less attentive to their human friends. They'll still be sweet, friendly birds, but they do prefer the company of their own kind when given a choice. (For some people, that can be disappointing after bonding with a bird. But I can assure you that a pair of doves is just as delightful as a single one...maybe more so. Just in a different way.)

Anyway - it sounds like you're enjoying your new feathered friend - glad to hear it  Keep us posted!


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you Amoonswirl  Teani sure is a sweetheart, and I admit it crossed my mind to find her a mate. However, I truly think the balance is good with the amount of pets we have right now. I am trying to find a permanent home for our pigeon, since he's just getting depressed and aggressive to us humans. I know he'd be much happier with a wifey and room to fly whenever he wants. Being in a cage, he doesn't have either of those. Teani has time with me daily, and has started to explore our home. She's getting used to the cats (whom I keep an eye on, as they are brats), but I'd like for her to understand they will eat her =S


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

This is GT doing his bow-coo...Pixie, the white dove, just ignores him!
click to play:


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Do females coo the same way? That is what Teani does that quite often  I will try to get a video of her doing it soon


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Females coo the same...and giggle and laugh. BUT the 'bow coo' (as seen in video) is only done by the boys!!!
Females will bow down and coo, and maybe flutter their wings; but they stay in the down position with their head down and tail feathers up while they coo. Boys do the dance, bow down, bob up, stomp feet, repeat. 
Like the famous drinking bird toy:









When females are kept together for along time they often take on boy rolls, like mounting and the baby making process...but the 'bow coo' is reserved for the boys.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhhh, okies  She does the bow coo, and flutters her wings, but she stays in the "butt-in-air" position  Thanks!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jeannine said:


> Females coo the same...and giggle and laugh. BUT the 'bow coo' (as seen in video) is only done by the boys!!!
> Females will bow down and coo, and maybe flutter their wings; but they stay in the down position with their head down and tail feathers up while they coo. Boys do the dance, bow down, bob up, stomp feet, repeat.
> Like the famous drinking bird toy:
> 
> ...


No...females will bow coo just a male. I have had females that fooled me into thinking they were males when setting them up for breeding. 
They act just like a male...full bow coo...up and down with the inflated chest! 

Dawn


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Teani has taken up residence in her food dish. I picked it up to see if she has laid an egg (her behavior is very similar to when my female piji had laid eggs). No egg, but a bundled up bit of tissue paper. She was a bit annoyed with me yesterday, as I had my 9 month old niece over and she couldn't come out for long. But she's flying about now, exploring the higher spots here. I'm thinking of mounting some branches higher up, in the corners, to give her some perching places (away from the reach of the felines), what do you all think?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

It sounds like Teani is getting ready to lay her eggs. I gave my friend a Bull-Eyed White Ringneck Dove years ago for a pet. "Snow" is so bonded to her. She will preen my friend, Lynn, and do lovies to her...in a few days she lays eggs.
Putting up perches high and up away from your cats is a good thing. Please be very, very careful they don't get a hold of Teani...it could be fatal...even if you don't see a scratch on Teani. 

Dawn


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

I kind of figured that she is getting ready to lay. She's taken a spot right above my computer (I used a hutch, so she nests under the mini tree I have on the top), sits there and flutters, coos to me, and snoozes. She's extremely tolerant of my photographing her  She preens me and makes little barely audible sounds when I preen her back (or snuggle her close under my chin).

Oh yes, my cats are not allowed within 4 feet of her, they get sprayed with water or chased off. I know the stress alone could harm her. The pigeons learned from the beginning (since they were only 10 days when I brought them home), to peck and wing slap the cats - the cats in return avoid Ozzy now


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Some pics from last night and just a few minutes ago:

Snoozing under the mini Christmas tree (undecorated as of yet):









Showing me her preferred nesting spot:









Looking pretty as usual:









Liking her new nesting spot, right under the tree, with a clear view of Momma:


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

How cute...great pics!!! 

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

My cats get spooked by the wooshing sound when they fly. 
The Homer dosn't come out of the cage, but I swear would beat the crap out of my cats if I let him/her. lol - the cats are so oblivious. 

great dove photos


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you  Teani is a great model  If I ask her to pose for me, she becomes very still until I snap the pic, lol! Not to mention she's a gorgeous subject to capture <3


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

So, Teani laid an egg today  How many can I expect? Should I let her sit a while or take them out now? Seriously, I've never seen a tinier egg  If I didn't know any better, I'd think she was sitting on a scotch mint  She hasn't been around a male for a few years, so I know it's not fertile  Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

The egg should be a good size, like a cotton ball - I have had some young Doves that produced some M&M sized eggs their first few times.

She will lay 2 eggs, and sit for about 2/3 weeks before she gives up and abandons the nest. You can take the eggs away, but she will keep laying. Let her sit on them or replace them with fake eggs (craft stores have wooden 'robin eggs' that work nice - I painted mine white) or marbles, or rocks...almost anything that is egg like. 
Make sure she is getting enough calcium to replace the eggs produced. When I use chicken eggs in baking, I bake the shells, crush them up and add to the food.

Once she has laid her second egg she will start to 'sit' and incubate the eggs. after 5 days of sitting, you can candle light the eggs (hold it to a light source) to see if its fertile - red blood veins, and you can sometimes see a little heart beating. Clear is an infertile egg. You may worry that she is not eating, drinkng or pooping and all she does is nest sit. She will get off the nest maybe once or twice to eat & drink and sorry to say but she will relieve herself with the biggest pile of poop you have ever seen!


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL! Ok, I am forewarned regarding poop  That is funny  I picked up some tiny Styrofoam balls since my craft shop didn't have any wooden eggs. They are a bit bigger than her current egg, but I think they will work if needed. I was wondering how long females can retain sperm from a mating? For example some other animals can retain it for several years, then laying eggs when conditions are optimal. I am assuming her eggs are not fertile, so if that is true, I will have to cook them to keep (I'm a artist by trade, and can think of many things that I could use her eggs for).


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

you could blow out the yoke of the egg; then if you bake it in the oven it strengthens the shell and you can keep the hollowed out egg forever.


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh great idea! I was thinking of making earrings


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

TwinTails said:


> Oh great idea! I was thinking of making earrings


You two are silly!  I want to see a pic of the earrings when you are done. Maybe you'll start a new fad! 

Dawn


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Hahaha! 
My friend and I were going to make hand painted Fabergé egg Christmas ornaments one year...I spent all summer blowing out all my omelet and baking eggs...my cheeks were killing me, I think I blew out a few brain cells too!!! I had about a dozen, baked them and was all ready to have a 'girls night' decorating them...but my dog ate the shells. Plus my friend could only muster up blowing out 3 - lol


----------



## TwinTails (Jun 14, 2009)

Jeannine said:


> Hahaha!
> My friend and I were going to make hand painted Fabergé egg Christmas ornaments one year...I spent all summer blowing out all my omelet and baking eggs...my cheeks were killing me, I think I blew out a few brain cells too!!! I had about a dozen, baked them and was all ready to have a 'girls night' decorating them...but my dog ate the shells. Plus my friend could only muster up blowing out 3 - lol


 Oh no! Well at least your dog got extra calcium


----------

